# Am I being paranoid



## Runa-D (Oct 26, 2016)

I woke up at 1:50 a.m. early Friday morning out of the blue with a severe dizzy spell.. the room was spinning & it was very scary.. I was hot & felt like I was really sick.. I got up & took my temp.. it was actually 97.4.. I stayed up because I was really nervous to go back to sleep..

I ended up debating going to the ER but my anxiety over it got the best of me so I went.. they did tests suggesting a stroke..

They gave me anti-nausea meds, dizzy meds & valium

Then they decided to do a head & neck CT scan.. I knew if they gave me iodine contrast that that wasn't good for us w/ hashimoto's/hypothyroidism and I inquired.. they said they needed to do it regardless b/c there may be a blockage.. I reluctantly agreed but my insides were really anxious.. I wish I had a moment to think about it but they whisked me away & it was done

It came back as normal (thankfully) but now, I'm extraordinarily anxious about it.. I've been in a flare for weeks b/c of stress/anxiety (a close friend of 32 yrs passed away & it was very sad/overwhelming/stressful) & I haven't been able to beat the flare...

Then this..

They did do my TSH in the hospital. 2.26 (.3-5.0)---they gave me no other test.. although 2 weeks ago my thyroid was at 4.0 1.23



Oct 2018


3.58
Nov 2018


4.05
Jan 2019

 Now, I'm just super anxious.. I stopped taking my thyroid meds b/c I was under the impression adding even more iodine 
could cause your thyroid to go nuts..... the last thing I need is my thyroid to go even more wonky.. I also read that the contrast can​cause flare ups...​​​Does anyone know if the iodine contrast can cause problems? Any thoughts would be appreciated..​


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> They did do my TSH in the hospital. 2.26 (.3-5.0)---they gave me no other test.. although 2 weeks ago my thyroid was at 4.0 1.23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of these TSH results indicate you are hypo. You have been hypo for a long time. I do not believe giving up or skipping doses of your thyroid replacement hormone would be wise.

Consult your doctor if you decide to discontinue thyroid hormone replacement.

Do you have Heart Rate or Blood Pressure results?


----------



## Runa-D (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi--I take my heart rate every day.. it averages 85 but other days it's in the 70's.. my BP is on point.. averaging 110/70 ... it rarely moves out of the 110's and 70's..

I have been chasing this Hashimoto's for years.. I still don't have answers.. I've been to 3 PCP's.. (one w/ hashimoto's but she's been stable for years & has never felt poorly (so she says).. ) when I tell her about flares ect.. she looks at me like I'm crazy..

2 endo's later.. the newest told me my symptoms are because I'm out of shape but I only weigh 114lbs..

I've not had the shortness of breath for a couple months up until today after I took my afternoon dose of thyroid meds

I also tried to switch over to Synthroid about 3 weeks ago & had a horrible reaction..

I keep searching for the right doctor.. I even have a functional med doctor but she doesn't seem to be helping.. she gives me all these instructions but between my stomach not being able to tolerate what she suggests.. and I've been through so many supplements, herbs, vitamins.. she wants me to start LDN but the way I react to meds I'm kinda leary about it..

I just want to feel better.. I've done everything I can.. gluten/soy/dairy/oil/corn free (1.5 yrs).. I take my meds ritually (except for the last 2 days).. I don't even work outside the house my job is from home..

I don't sleep well.. but, I try and stay away from sleep medication..

As for stress, generally, everything is OK with the exception of grown children that still needs their mom & people who have just up and passed out of my life...

sorry, for the longevity.. this is all starting to get to me & I see no way out anymore..


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

When was the last ultrasound of your thyroid?

Your signature does not give a good idea of your doses at time of lab draw. Could you edit please?

What is your age? Do you smoke? is stroke something that runs in your family? Your heart rate is quite swift - is that "resting" heart rate?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I had lots of CT scans with and without contrast....

I never felt any different after the scan,

As for flare ups, I'm with your one doctor.

I never had any flairs.

One day I was OK then the next my thyroid started to swell and I got weird tingling in my legs then I started feeling real sick.

Once on the right med's I feel good....

consistency with meds is important for your body to acclimate to the hormone.


----------

